

Show HN: progLipsum, Dead Simple Test Data Generation For Developers - theandym
http://proglipsum.com

======
ygra
Looks nice so far, although I would have to think a while to find a case where
I needed predominantly name and address dummy data :-)

A few more sets of possible data geared towards specific regions might be
nice. For example right now the output is exclusively ASCII which is unlikely
to hit any legacy charset mismatches.

~~~
theandym
Very good points. Any specific variable types / sets that'd make it more
useful for you (or devs in general)?

------
theandym
I've been in many situations where I needed test data to use while developing
or validating code. progLipsum (name subject to change) is my answer to making
it easy for developers to get the data they need to test with.

Is progLipsum something that you find useful? What changes or additions would
you make? I appreciate any feedback, and aim to continue development if this
proves to meet the needs of other developers.

Also, I developed this as a solo entry for Rails Rumble 2012 - if you like it
I would appreciate a vote at <http://railsrumble.com/entries/355-proglipsum>
;) Feedback is far more important though...

